# J.C .Philpot



## Mayflower (Dec 22, 2005)

Are there here members who reads his sermons from this strict baptist preacher ? Here in the Netherlands among the orthodox reformed believers they like to read him, and alot of sermons has been transelated into Dutch.

J.C. Philpot :
"Man's religion is to build up the creature. 
God's religion is throw the creature down in the 
dust of self-abasement, and to glorify Christ."

"If we can throw any light on the word of truth, if we can enable our readers more clearly to understand, more firmly to believe, and more experimentally to feel the power of what God has revealed in the Scriptures for their instruction, edification, and consolation, that will be our chief reward, as, we hope, it is our chief aim."


http://www.gracegems.org/SERMONS2/Philpot.htm

At reformationheritage books, the books are tretty cheap. 
http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?fname=J.C.&lname=Philpot


----------



## JOwen (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Are there here members who reads his sermons from this strict baptist preacher ? Here in the Netherlands among the orthodox reformed believers they like to read him, and alot of sermons has been transelated into Dutch.



While Philpot is an experimental Calvinist, and should be read as such, he is aslo a hyper-Calvinist when it comes to the offer of the gospel. I have 12 volumes of his thoughtful sermons, but have not read a single sermon where he commands faith and repentance as the obligation of the hearer based on the objective promises of the gospel. His language is stilted when he applies the *action* portion of the sermon. I know here in Canada, the Netherlands Reformed Church read and quote him often. Sadly, in many of their sermons as well, the sinner will be left thirsty of the wellspring of life. 
Sad indeed.

Kind regards,

Rev. J. Lewis
Vancouver BC, Canada


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...



Dear Rev. J. Lewis,

Thanks for your reley. But did you something from his sermons, and are they worthy to read ?


----------



## JOwen (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JOwen_
> ...



Yes, I read him often on a devotional level. He often stimulates my thinking in warm, heartfelt ways.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2005)

I just got the 14 volumes of Philpot's sermons in electronic form on the EPP. I look forward to reading them.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I just got the 14 volumes of Philpot's sermons in electronic form on the EPP. I look forward to reading them.



Dear Andrew,

Can you please let me know what you think about it ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



It may take a while, but I'll be glad to give you my thoughts after I read them.


----------



## Peter (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...



This kind of sounds like neonomianism Rev Lewis. ?


----------



## JOwen (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JOwen_
> ...



How so brother?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 26, 2005)

My wife and I read a devotional from his works this morning.


----------



## Peter (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Peter_
> ...



Forgive me if I have misunderstood you, but it seems your objection to this man is that he does not add conditions to appropriating the word


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> My wife and I read a devotional from his works this morning.



Dear Scott, what do you think about that devotional of Philpot ?


----------



## JOwen (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JOwen_
> ...



Yes, I agree. In this way, neonomianism would be an aplicable atribute of Philpot.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Peter_
> ...



Dear Peter and JOwen,

Can you please explain me more indept what you mean ? Iam asking this because i like to know more about the teachings of Philpot.


----------



## Peter (Dec 26, 2005)

> Yes, I agree. In this way, neonomianism would be an aplicable atribute of Philpot.



Oh, must have misread your original post, _Philpot_ imposes requirements on the gospel?


----------



## Peter (Dec 26, 2005)

Ralph, sorry I'm a little confused here too, and before you posted this topic I didnt even know who Philpot was.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> 
> 
> > Yes, I agree. In this way, neonomianism would be an aplicable atribute of Philpot.
> ...



The only requirements are "repent and believe". This is the duty of all who hear the gospel message. We both know that this condition can *only be given* by the regenerating power of the Holy Spirit, yet the preaching is to be delivered in such away that the calls for repentance and faith are given. Philopt withholds this. 

Kind regards,

Jerrold Lewis


----------

